# Kompressoren gesucht



## thelighter2 (1. September 2009)

Hey,
ich wollte mal wissen was für Softwarekompressoren euch wirklich beeindruckt haben die ihr auch für Stimmen benutzt habt.Bin immer auf der suche nach neuen Plugins und gebe auch gerne Geld dafür aus,ich selbst benutzte Logic Pro 8 da aber meine VST Kompressoren dadrauf nicht funktionieren war ich gezwungen die zu verkaufen.

Lg Alex


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. September 2009)

Also die Software-Kompressoren, die mir am besten gefallen sind einmal die Röhrenkompressor-Simulation (besonders der Fairchild 670) in T-RackS und die hervorragenden Multiband Dynamics in Ozone.

Links:
http://www.ikmultimedia.com/t-racks/features/
http://www.izotope.com/products/audio/ozone/


----------



## chmee (2. September 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, ob Waves immer noch im Geschäft ist, aber deren Bearbeiter haben mM immer nen guten Job gemacht.

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (2. September 2009)

soweit ich weiss wurde dammit dass BAP Album Radio Pandora Unplugged gemischt zusammen mit einen Hardware Distressor.Leider sind die Waves verdammt Teuer und spängen auch jeglichen Geldrahmen,soviel Geld wie die kosten würde ich mir ein gutes Auto kaufen.


----------



## bokay (2. September 2009)

Gesucht hier (kvraudio.com)


----------



## BeaTBoxX (15. September 2009)

http://www.sonnoxplugins.com/pub/plugins/home.htm

die sollen auch recht gut sein


----------



## wavetraxx (4. Oktober 2009)

Ja die Sonnox sind sackstark.

Oder den Freeware Kompressor GClip (googlen).


----------

